# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  1 1/2 jaar Mirena nu plots rare bruine afscheiding

## petra036

Hallo,
Ik gebruik al vanaf mei 2005 met grote tevredenheid het Mirena spiraaltje. Het laten zetten was niet zo prettig, dat geef ik toe, maar ben dus ook al vanaf die periode helemaal niet ongesteld meer. En dat is heerlijk!!! Niet meer de buikpijn, rugpijn, stemmingswisselingen en (het bij mij best overvloedige) bloedverlies.
Alleen heb ik sinds een dag of twee opeens rare bruine afscheiding en voel ik me alsof ik ongesteld moet worden. Je weet wel; zeurderige rugpijn en buikpijn. En ik maak me daar een beetje zorgen over, vooral omdat ik dus nooit klachten heb gehad.
Weet iemand wat dit kan zijn en wat ik nu het beste kan doen??
Ik hoor het graag!

----------


## pilvraagjes

Het kan natuurlijk best zijn dat er toch een keer nog ergens wat oud bloed uit moet (nee, natuurlijk is dat niet van 1,5 jaar geleden), maar op zich is het wel natuurlijk als het slijmvlies aan de baarmoederwand af en toe wat ververst... Het kan ook zijn dat er toch een soort bevruchting plaats heeft gevonden (geen zwangerschap verder), en dat je lichaam daardoor wat van slag is. Je kan je huisarts er wel even over bellen, en even overleggen of er wat onderzoekjes nodig/ nuttig/ handig kunnen zijn...

----------

